# How do you apply a polyurethene varnish finish?



## Matt Winterson (Nov 10, 2013)

I have coated a few of my frames with a brush on polyeurethe varnish but i dont know how to do it without hanging the slingshot up. But then you are left with a mark where you tied the string to the frame. Any suggestions would be great

Thanks

-Matt


----------



## Matt Winterson (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, rabbitstopper.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Maybe tap a tapestry needle into the base of the handle and hang it with a beefy thread through the eye of the tapestry needle and varnish it while it was suspended upside down? You'd end up with a little hole left in the base of the handle, but you could varnish that with a drop of varnish after doing the frame while you had it suspended...


----------



## Matt Winterson (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks that sounds like a great idea, cheers Lacumo.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

only suggestion i can think of is to put on multiple thin coats, one side at a time, let it rest flat on the dry side . inbetween coats, when its dry and before apply another over it, give it a slight sanding and procede. :iono: helpful ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hang it by a fine pin inserted into the handle bottom. Or incorporate a lanyard hole into your designs,.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Push pin or needle into the groove that holds your ties, when you tie the bands on no sign of pinhole.


----------

